# ipw3945 fails to connect...  :-(



## AlexVader (Oct 19, 2009)

H Forum

I have configured the ipw3945 wireless card in the loader.conf fine, added the lines

```
if_wpi_load=â€YESâ€
wlan_load=â€YESâ€
wlan_amrr_load=â€YESâ€
firmware_load=â€YESâ€
wpifw_load=â€YESâ€
legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1
```
and after rebooting i typed in a shell 

```
ifconfig wpi0 up
ifconfig wpi0 list scan
ifconfig wpi0 ssid linksys
dhclient wpi0
```
but it failed to connect...

so i brought wpi0 down, and tried again...


```
iskandhar# ifconfig
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether 00:1a:92:8e:45:e7
	inet 192.168.20.200 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.20.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
	status: no carrier
wpi0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:18:de:dd:d5:f5
	inet 192.168.1.116 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (DS/2Mbps)
	status: no carrier
	ssid linksys channel 6 (2437 Mhz 11g)
	authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 50 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
	protmode CTS
fwe0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 02:e0:18:84:0c:9f
	inet 192.168.20.200 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.20.255
	ch 1 dma 0
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	lladdr 0.e0.18.0.3.84.c.9f.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
iskandhar# ifconfig wpi0 down
iskandhar# ifconfig wpi0 up
iskandhar# ifconfig wpi0 list scan
SSID            BSSID              CHAN RATE   S:N     INT CAPS
linksys         00:12:17:42:08:0b    6   54M   6:0    100 E   
iskandhar# ifconfig wpi0 ssid linksys
iskandhar# dhclient wpi0
DHCPREQUEST on wpi0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1
bound to 192.168.1.116 -- renewal in 43200 seconds.
iskandhar# ping [url]www.google.com[/url]
ping: cannot resolve [url]www.google.com:[/url] Host name lookup failure
iskandhar#
```

What must I do to have my wireless connection working...  :-( ?

BRGDS

Alex


----------



## vermaden (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is working setup for FreeBSD 8.0:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6443

On 7.x its diffrent, but its mentioned in the handbook:
http://freebsd.org/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------

